# DESPERATE FOR HELP!!! bad tasting weed



## fredlanpher (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello all. I am really struggling with this and I am dying for some soft smoke so any tips would be appreciated.

This is my 4th harvest this year and while the plants look pretty good (not perfect yet but getting close), I never seem to get a decent taste. I use fox farm 6 part nutes in ocean forest soil slowly building up to feeding around 6-900 ppm @7 conversion in flowering weeks 4-6 or 7. I use r/o water ph'd between 6.4 and 6.9 and feed every other water or every 3rd water depending on how they look. I always flush with plain r/o water (still add cal-mag though) for at least 2 weeks, and I have even tried flushing for 3 prior to harvest. My growroom humidy and heat are both a little high (70% and around 80 F usually) but nothing crazy. 

As for curing, the plants hang dry for about a week. Then they go into paper bags for about a week before being jarred and burped for another week or two. I have done extensive reading on curing and this seems to be a generally accepted method and time frame.

I am very frustrated because the weed has pretty much tasted the same all 4 times. It is potent, but heavy on the throat. And the second half of the bowl always tastes kinda bad. I know everyone always says its the nutrients left in the weed but I am starting to doubt that since I have already tried a 3 week flush and noticed nothing different in taste, just some deficiencies. My plants have been overfed, underfed, and fed just about right this last time but it's not changing the taste at all. If there are any details I left out please let me know and I will provide them. I am dying to get some good tasting weed but am on the verge of giving up!


----------



## LQs (Jun 27, 2011)

What strain do you grow?


----------



## dayton937toker (Jun 27, 2011)

hm...after u let them hang dry for a week or so and then put into bags do they smell like hay a little bit?

Also if u are drying them to fast thats probably why they taste like that, u want to make sure they are not over dried before u start the curing process. Last year i didnt let the stem snap i could bend over almost ready to snap and it was some good weed. Taste was decent for bagseed. hope i helped thanks.


----------



## fredlanpher (Jun 27, 2011)

So far Rocklock and TH seeds bubble gum.


----------



## fredlanpher (Jun 27, 2011)

dayton937toker said:


> hm...after u let them hang dry for a week or so and then put into bags do they smell like hay a little bit?
> 
> Also if u are drying them to fast thats probably why they taste like that, u want to make sure they are not over dried before u start the curing process. Last year i didnt let the stem snap i could bend over almost ready to snap and it was some good weed. Taste was decent for bagseed. hope i helped thanks.


Thanks for giving some input friend. However I would be surprised if that was it. Humidity is pretty high because they are in a basement. They take almost 2 weeks to be even dry enough to snap. It's not necessarily awful tasting, but I have smoked some very smooth, pleasant tasting weed and that's what I'm striving for. Maybe it's the strain....i'm also considering hydro.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 27, 2011)

Everytime I've used ocean forest it's been so hot I only feed once or not at all. The bud has to be 'ripe' as well, not allowing it to finish will result in harsh bud everytime. Try waiting longer to harvest you will notice a change in smell and color when it's done.


Ps- stuff takes longer to finish in soil, an 8week strain will take at least 10 weeks.


----------



## Feelinit (Jun 28, 2011)

Caliber 3 hygrometers perfect cure no guessing on rh levels.


----------



## Little Tommy (Jun 28, 2011)

I find that people tend to over dry their buds before curing resulting in harsh smoke. As for the taste - could be the genetics you have.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jun 28, 2011)

2 weeks of drying is probably the biggest concern. The point of curing is to slowly release moisture, drying the bud at a super slow pace (weeks) and allowing for gradual decarboxylation, bringing out the flavor of the strain while also improving potency.

By letting the buds dry for 2 weeks you are likely decarboxylating completely before even getting to the curing stage, meaning you aren't really curing at all. What is the temp and RH of your drying space? Higher humidity requires slightly longer drying time, but I think 2 weeks is way too long, especially for smaller buds.

In general, it is better to put the buds into jars too early than it is too late. My buds feel dry to the touch when placed in jars, but within the first 24 hours they become noticeably more moist. After a couple days of burping, I set them out on a paper plate for a few hours (3-5) to crisp up slightly, as they end up sticking together in the jars because they are still quite moist and gravity pulls them to the bottom of the jar. Then it's back in the jars and I reduce the frequency of burps to every couple days, gradually drying under they only get opened once a week. The longer they cure, the more potent and flavorful they become. 

If you let them dry out too much before putting them in jars they will never regain any of their moisture and taste harsh. This has happened to me before, and I've tried putting in fresh stems and leaves to provide some moisture, but they really turn out the same as when they dry and cure properly (as I discussed above).


----------



## namtih024 (Jun 28, 2011)

a harsh smoke, you feel in your throat and a bad tasting back end of the bowl would indicate nutrients still in your bud. maybe your soil is storing more nutrients than you think. does it burn away to clean white ash, or does it turn black and leave unburned chunks at the bottom of the bowl

you said your buds are not perfect, this will affect your drying process. letting the stems dry till they snap is a better method for dense buds that retain more moisture. if you grow high sativa stains that form looser buds, or just still perfecting your technique and dont yet have compact buds, it may be a better idea to begin cure just before the stems snap. this will allow more moisture to be wicked evenly through your buds and give a smoother, tastier toke.


----------



## eoddom (Jun 28, 2011)

Or...just an idea...if you are drying in your basement and the humidity is high...you are probably tasting some really nasty mold man.


----------



## VoidObject (Jun 28, 2011)

Try growing hydroponically.. soil has a hard time flushing and therefore has nute build up. When you smoke a bowl is the ash white? If it's gray/black you have nutes in it.


----------



## Little Tommy (Jun 28, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with growing in soil, just has a learning curve like anything else. Good drying and curing is a technique unto itself. You must become the bud whisperer.


----------



## mafia (Jun 28, 2011)

VoidObject said:


> Try growing hydroponically.. soil has a hard time flushing and therefore has nute build up. When you smoke a bowl is the ash white?* If it's gray/black you have nutes in it*.


You sure its just not dry enough yet?


----------



## two2brains (Jun 29, 2011)

does it sound like 10pm on the 4th of july when you light the bowl or pull on the blunt?


----------



## fredlanpher (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone so much for the input, it's really great. I'm sure I'll get this figured out with all your guys' help. 



Jerry Garcia said:


> 2 weeks of drying is probably the biggest concern. The point of curing is to slowly release moisture, drying the bud at a super slow pace (weeks) and allowing for gradual decarboxylation, bringing out the flavor of the strain while also improving potency.
> 
> By letting the buds dry for 2 weeks you are likely decarboxylating completely before even getting to the curing stage, meaning you aren't really curing at all. What is the temp and RH of your drying space? Higher humidity requires slightly longer drying time, but I think 2 weeks is way too long, especially for smaller buds.
> 
> ...


This a legit point, but I try not to let them dry too much. And actually, the stems are never dry enough to snap before I put them in jars. The basement stays very cool and pretty moist so the drying really takes a while. Like I said, usually about a week to 11 days hanging in the tent. I have tried to go straight to jars from here but there has been condensation on the jars which I hear is no bueno. So I added the extra 3 to 5 days in grocery bags. Maybe I am too worried about mold though, maybe I'll try to dry even slower next time. Thanks for the input man.


----------



## fredlanpher (Jul 2, 2011)

namtih024 said:


> a harsh smoke, you feel in your throat and a bad tasting back end of the bowl would indicate nutrients still in your bud. maybe your soil is storing more nutrients than you think. does it burn away to clean white ash, or does it turn black and leave unburned chunks at the bottom of the bowl
> 
> you said your buds are not perfect, this will affect your drying process. letting the stems dry till they snap is a better method for dense buds that retain more moisture. if you grow high sativa stains that form looser buds, or just still perfecting your technique and dont yet have compact buds, it may be a better idea to begin cure just before the stems snap. this will allow more moisture to be wicked evenly through your buds and give a smoother, tastier toke.


You have an excellent point about imperfect buds drying faster. I will take your's and Mr. Garcia's advice and put them in jars sooner next time.


----------



## fredlanpher (Jul 2, 2011)

VoidObject said:


> Try growing hydroponically.. soil has a hard time flushing and therefore has nute build up. When you smoke a bowl is the ash white? If it's gray/black you have nutes in it.


Yeah I hate to give up on soil because like Little Tommy said, it's gotta be possible if I just do it right. However, I am getting tired of dealing with the soil, and the basement is pretty inconvienient because I have to go out of the house to get there. I am really considering investing in some sort of ebb n grow system.


----------



## fredlanpher (Jul 2, 2011)

two2brains said:


> does it sound like 10pm on the 4th of july when you light the bowl or pull on the blunt?


Nope no crackling, good thought though.


----------



## fredlanpher (Jul 2, 2011)

eoddom said:


> Or...just an idea...if you are drying in your basement and the humidity is high...you are probably tasting some really nasty mold man.


That was my first thought too but I went over those babies for a good chunk of time with a high powered, lighted scope and didn't see any.


----------



## fredlanpher (Jul 2, 2011)

NewGrowth said:


> Everytime I've used ocean forest it's been so hot I only feed once or not at all. The bud has to be 'ripe' as well, not allowing it to finish will result in harsh bud everytime. Try waiting longer to harvest you will notice a change in smell and color when it's done.
> 
> 
> Ps- stuff takes longer to finish in soil, an 8week strain will take at least 10 weeks.


If what you are saying is true, this may be a big factor. I have always been a little rushed with chopping them, been doing it at 8 weeks every time. I bet the imperfect growing conditions and my screw ups probably slow the maturation process even more. I will be like more patient next time, like a weed growing yoda. I was wondering, are trichomes without heads a sign of imaturity? I ask because my buds look coated in frosting, especially the one blue widow which was just chopped this week. But on close examination, its probably 60 to 70 percent trichomes without heads....like little spikes. Even before I mess with them, so they aren't falling off. They just aren't there....can't seem to find much literature on the subject. Thanks for the help dude.


----------



## ElSmokeyUno (Jul 2, 2011)

You are pulling them way too early... like weeks early... so just let them go longer. invest in a magnifier or jewelers loupe, HTG has one for like $12 that has led lights and two lens one like 30x & the other 50X. Use it leading up to harvest to get more accurate looks at your trics. You should notice a big difference if you give them the extra time.

Also on a side note your drying methods could benefit from some adjusments.. Stop hang drying them in the basement... if your hanging them for that long without them drying enough for jarring then the R/H is way too high... Would not be surprised if your getting mold forming on the bud itself... find somewhere that's on the main floor or above Which, I'm assuming, shouldn't be a problem since your growing in the basement. let them sit out hanging about 48 hours or so & jar them. open the lids for 30-60 mins a few times a day for the first 3 - 6 days, then 5 mins a few times a day for the next week. After that only a few minutes once a day for the next week. At this point you can seal the jars & use as needed! 

That was a general guide that should serve you well.You should not have to deviate much from what I wrote but certain things may change those numbers like if hummidity is extremely high in the area you live & not just in your basement. then you may need to hang slightly longer or burp jars for longer each day or for a an over all longer period. good rule of thumb with drying is to remember you can allways take a little more moisture out but putting back Just ain't happening!

GL on your next crop & hope the info serves you well. & stick to soil, Hydro just speeds things up but sacrifices taste & quality IMO! Later


----------



## tbanga (Nov 19, 2011)

Trichomes need heads, and you need around 10% brown 80% cloudy 10% clear heads (more dark/cloudy indicates they are ready). More brown can also be good.. but ive heard you lose a bit of thc for chb with more brown trichomes. seems you are pulling too early, learn to read trichomes to better understand when to pull.


----------



## D4Dirty (Nov 21, 2011)

Just thought I would chime in as this sounds like an area I have a lot of experience in.

I agree with the above post, your drying technique is most likely to blame here and from what you describe I would bet mould is taking its hold on your harvest.

Does the taste get progressively worse the older the weed? Does it taste like Old coffee/ chemicals / dirt / bad perfume / old socks / bad fart or anwywhere in between? Then yes it's mould.

From what I have read and experimented notes in the plants make little difference and there isn't any noticible difference if you flush or don't flush. The two most crucial things for the taste is a dry low humidity powdery Mildew free flowering area and a dry area to dry your harvested buds.

I lost my last two harvests to mould and once you start loosing harvests it always come back. You need to read up and be mould vigilant.


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 21, 2011)

"Nutrients in the bud, nutrients in the bud"...some people are like retarded parrots with no real clue.


----------



## Smoke Friend (Nov 21, 2011)

You need to be sure you flush the plants good before harvest. Water them whit a good amount of clean water, then wait 30-45 mins for the salts to dissolve then water again whit same amount and let it drain. Then let it eat all the nutes left and dry until harvest day. To get good taste and smell you also need to dry and cure it. Just read up my friend. Also give organic nutrients a shot, organically grown cannabis tastes better.


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 21, 2011)

Smoke Friend said:


> You need to be sure you flush the plants good before harvest. Water them whit a good amount of clean water, then wait 30-45 mins for the salts to dissolve then water again whit same amount and let it drain. Then let it eat all the nutes left and dry until harvest day. To get good taste and smell you also need to dry and cure it. Just read up my friend. Also give organic nutrients a shot, organically grown cannabis tastes better.


 *Sqwakk! Sqwakk!* 

See above.


----------



## Dane (Jan 16, 2018)

So what ever became of this ? I have the same problem. They hang in at tent at 68° and 65% humidity for 10 days... go I to jars to be burped until the humidity inside the jars stays at 65% according to the humidity meter if have inside... no smell/hay smell. Bad taste.. chocked you.. help please...


----------



## Dan Drews (Feb 15, 2018)

My theory is that most of the time when you end up with hay smelling weed, it was harvested too early. Yes, I understand it smelled 'potent' throughout the budding period, but if you want the good potent taste of quality cannabis, LET THE PLANT FINISH! On your next grow, test with 2 'identical' clones and let one plant grow an extra 2 - 4 weeks and see if you notice a difference.


----------



## Joint Monster (Feb 15, 2018)

Could it possibly be the nutes you're using? FF 6part, so Micro, Grow, Bloom and what are the other three?

From being a super noob one thing I realized was, stop looking at the trich's and understand the stages. Buds forms, pistils form, buds swell, pistils retract (not always). Then pull that scope out. Sounds like some early harvesting may be at play as well.

Are you chopping at 8 weeks from the day you flip your lights? (Because that is most likely early.)

Your trich's should have nice round heads. Milky or Amber or mixed. Not clear. (Personal preference I suppose).

The dry cure process is a completely seperate beast to tame .


----------



## Schmarmpit (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned it, but it could just be the plant. Are you growing from seed? I grew out TH Seeds Bubblegum years ago, got two females, 1 produced sweet delicious smoke, the other made me want to gag. It was disgusting. If you grow from seed not every plant is going to be a winner in the taste department. 

I only mention this because I grow from seed, and I've had plants that tasted good 1 week after drying with no cure at all, they only got better. And I've had plants that have tasted bad after a perfect dry and long cure.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 15, 2018)

Just a side note and not really related to smell, but you should stop using calmag around week 5 and switch to a mag-sulphur additive like Sweet.

The sulphur will help with bud development and the mag is still needed.


----------

